# Missed Out On A Beuchat Ushuaia



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure how I managed to take my eye off the ball with this one (ebay no. 140088788018). I must have been out at the time. The pictures have now gone, but it was the Beuchat Ushuaia version with the yellow index ring seen in the pictures on Deskdivers.com. 311 Euros is a good price for a rare 1000M diver, especially for an issued watch. Did anyone here win it?

cheers

Dave


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

DaveE said:


> Not sure how I managed to take my eye off the ball with this one (ebay no. 140088788018). I must have been out at the time. The pictures have now gone, but it was the Beuchat Ushuaia version with the yellow index ring seen in the pictures on Deskdivers.com. 311 Euros is a good price for a rare 1000M diver, especially for an issued watch. Did anyone here win it?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


 That was a good price Dave, bad luck missing it.

If its any consolation the seller doesn't say it was issued. The Beuchats with the candino style dial are as far as I know the only models that were MN issued.

I didnt win it but heres a pic of mine in case anyone wonders what they look like.










And the DeskDivers page on this series of 1000M watches.

cheers

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a really nice example Andy







I don't think I've seen it since you've give it a bit of TLC


----------



## Junior (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice - looks smart on the mesh.


----------

